# Winpcsign Installation



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I just purchase Winpcsing software, but I'm having problems installing this program. My husband is the computer guy but he is out of town and he will not be back in till Tuesday . Can anyone help me with the instructions??? 
Thanks


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

What does the instructions say? do you have a pdf


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Louisa, I would be happy to assist you with your WinPCSIGN installation. I'll PM you our contact information.


----------



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks I did not think of you!!!


----------



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

Scott Thank you so much for your help!!!!!


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

I am having a similar problem I have the software installed but when it comes to cutting the blade cuts an incomplete design and goes all over the vinyl. HELP!


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Can anyone help install the single line font set that comes with win pc sign 2012 into windows 8??


----------

